# قــــاعــــدة 10/90 للكاتب المعروف : ســتــيــفن كـوفــي



## مهندس عبدالهادي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

​​​*أكتشف قاعدة 10/90*
*سوف تغير حياتك (أو على الأقل أسلوب ردود أفعالك تجاه الأحداث من حولك)* 

*ما هي القاعدة** ؟* 
*§* *10% من أحداث حياتك خارجة عن إراداتك.* 
*§* *90% من أحداث حياتك تعتمد على ردود أفعالك.* 

*ماذا يعني ذلك**؟* 
* يعني أن 10% لا إرادة لنا أو سيطرة عليه. نحن لا نستطيع أن نمنع على سبيل المثال:- 'تعطل السيارة' أو 'تأخر الطائرة' من وصولها في الموعد المحدد وما يترتب على ذلك من إرباك لبرامجنا.* 
* 10% من الأحداث أو المواقف زمامها ليس بأيدينا ولكن نحن من يتحكم في تحديد 90% الأخرى.* 
* كيف يكون ذلك؟ الجواب: بردود أفعالنا المترتبة على الأحداث.* 

*دعنا نوضح ذلك بمثال**:* 
* أنت تتناول وجبه الإفطار مع عائلتك وحركت أبنتك فنجان القهوة بالخطأ وسقط على قميص العمل. طبعاً لم يكن لديك إرادة لمنع ما حدث ..* 

*النتائج المترتبة**:* 
* تقوم بتوبيخ أبنتك لإسقاطها فنجان القهوة على قميصك ثم تنفجر الصغيرة بكاء وتلتفت على زوجتك وتنتقدها لوضع الفنجان قرب حافة الطاولة يتبع ذلك مجادلة حادة ثم تندفع أنت إلى السلم صاعداً لتغيير ملابسك وبعدها تنزل فتجد أن أبنتك قد تأخرت عن موعد حافلة المدرسة بسبب بكائها وتأخرها في تناول الإفطار وزوجتك يجب أن تذهب فوراً لعملها وبالتالي تضطر إلى توصيل أبنتك إلى المدرسة وتنطلق بسرعة بسيارتك متجاوزاً الحد الأقصى للسرعة بك 30 أو 40 ميل في الساعة وبعد 15 دقيقة من التأخير وغرامة سرعة قدرها 60 دولار تصل إلى مدرسة أبنتك ثم تنزل هي من السيارة دون أن تسمع منها عبارة 'مع السلامة'. *
* يوم بدايته تعيسة وتوالت الأحداث بنفس الطريقة ثم تعود إلى المنزل وتجد زوجتك وأبنتك في حالة انقباض شديد منك.* 
*لماذا ؟ ... لأنك لم تحسن رده فعلك مع ما حدث في الصباح!* 

*لماذا كان يومك تعيس؟*
*أ‌)* * هل السبب فنجان القهوة؟*
*ب) هل السبب خطأ أبنتك ؟*
*ج) هل السبب ضابط المرور؟*
*د‌)* *هل أنت السبب ؟*
*الجواب (د)*

* الواقع أنه لم يكن لديك إرادة لمنع سقوط فنجان القهوة ولكن السبب يكمن في رده فعلك في الخمس ثواني التي تلتها.* 

*الآتي التصرف الذي كان ممكنا ومستحسنا حدوثه**:* 
* بللت القهوة ملابسك وأبنتك على وشك البكاء فتبادر بلطف بقولك لا بأس 'يا عسل' وأرجو أن تكوني أكثر حذراً في المستقبل. بعدها تجذب منشفه وتسرع إلى الأعلى وبعد تغيير ملابسك وحمل حقيبة العمل تنزل وتطل من خلال النافذة لتشاهد طفلتك وهي تركب الحافلة المدرسية وتلتفت باتجاهك وتلوح بيدها مودعة. تصل إلى عملك متأخر 5 دقائق وتحيي الموظفين بابتهاج ويعلق مديرك على أن يومك مشرقاً. *

*هل لاحظت الفرق؟... لماذا** ؟* 
*السبب في كيفية تفاعلك أو رده فعلك تجاه الحدث.* 
* أنت في الحقيقة لا تستطيع أن تتحكم في 10% من الأحداث ولكن الباقي 90% يعتمد على ردود أفعالك.* 

*هذه طرق لكيفية تطبيق قاعدة 10/90%** :- *
* عندما يقول لك أو يصفك شخص بعبارات سلبية لا تكون كالأسفنج تمتص. دع الهجوم ينساب مثل الماء في الوعاء. لا يجب أن تترك الفرصة للتعليقات السلبية أن تؤثر فيك. تفاعل معها بحنكه ولا تجعلها تفسد يومك.* 

* ربما يترتب على رده الفعل الخاطئة أن تفقد صديق أو وظيفة أو أن تشعر بالضغط النفسي .. الخ.* 

*كيف يجب أن تكون رده فعلك عندما يحبسك عن الحركة اختناق مروري؟* 
* هل تفقد أعصابك؟ هل تضرب بعنف مقود السيارة ؟ هل تشتم؟ هل ارتفع ضغط الدم عندك؟ هل تفكر أن تصدم الذي أمامك؟* 
* من يهتم نتيجة لتأخر وصولك عن العمل 10 ثواني؟ لماذا تجعل أزمة المرور تنغص يومك؟* 
* تذكر قاعدة 10/90 وبالتالي لا تجعل هذه المواقف يقلقك.* 
* قيل لك أنك فصلت من وظيفتك. لماذا يستفزك الحدث ويفقدك النوم؟ الأزمة لها حل. وجه وقتك وطاقتك التي يمكن أن يبددها القلق للسعي والبحث عن فرصة عمل أخرى.* 

* الطائرة تأخرت وسوف يُربك ذلك برنامجك. لماذا تصب غضبك وإحباطك على مأمور الخطوط ؟ وهل له إرادة فيما حدث ؟* 
*استثمر الموقف في القراءة أو التعرف على بعض المسافرين معك. لماذا تتوتر وتجعل الموقف أكثر صعوبة ؟* 
* الآن عرفت قاعدة 10/90. طبقها وسوف تدهشك نتائجها ولن تخسر شيئاً. *
*قاعدة 10/90 عظيمة ونتائجها لا تصدق وقليل منا يعرفها ويطبقها.*​* ملايين من البشر يعانون من ضغوط لا داعي لها ومحن ومشاكل وبعضهم يصابون بنوبات قلبية. نحن جميعاً يجب أن نعرف ونطبق قاعدة 10/90.*


----------



## محمد فوزى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك ولكن لا تترك المشاكل حتى تقرع بابك فمثلا لو قمت بالصيانه اللازمه لسيارتك دوريا لما تعطلت فجأة ولو قمت بعملك على اكمل وجه لن يجرؤ رئيسك او زميلك على نقدك وباختصار كن فعل ولا تكن رد فعل فإذا حدث طارىء وهذا قليل تعامل معه كما قلت ولكن لا تكن حياتك كلها طوارىء وحوادث


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر لك اخ محمد 

ورد جميل وتعقيب رائع وكلامك منطقي جدا فدائما يجب اخذ الحيطة و الحذر في كل الامور

ولكن ما ذكر في المقال السابق يتحدث عن الامور البسيطة و الطارئة التي قد تحدث بشكل يومي وينتج عنها احداث تركمية تصعب السيطرة عليها.

سواء كان حدث فعلي او كلامي من اي كان فيجب السيطرة علي رد الفعل والتحكم في التصرفات خاصة اننا الشعب العربي تكون دوما ردود افعالنا عاطفية.

وشكرا 

م.عبدالهادي


----------



## ملهم مصطفى صديق (18 يناير 2008)

الاخ المهندس عبد الهادى
بالفعل هى قاعده جميله و رأيى دائما أن الانسان قادر على حل مشاكله و مواجهة ما يحدث له من أحداث اذا استطاع أن يجعل عقله يسبق عواطفه و نزعاته وهذا بالضبط هو مقياس نضج الانسان و ليس العمر. مع خالص الشكر


----------



## الصدق (18 يناير 2008)

قاعده جميله وصحيح انا اول مره اسمع بها
سوف احاول تطبيقها ..........


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (26 يناير 2008)

ملهم مصطفى صديق قال:


> الاخ المهندس عبد الهادى
> بالفعل هى قاعده جميله و رأيى دائما أن الانسان قادر على حل مشاكله و مواجهة ما يحدث له من أحداث اذا استطاع أن يجعل عقله يسبق عواطفه و نزعاته وهذا بالضبط هو مقياس نضج الانسان و ليس العمر. مع خالص الشكر


 

مشكور على مرورك اخ ملهم 

وانت بالفعل ملهم وكلامك جميل وخلاصة للموضوع


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (26 يناير 2008)

الصدق قال:


> قاعده جميله وصحيح انا اول مره اسمع بها
> سوف احاول تطبيقها ..........


 

مشكورة اختي الصدق على مرورك 

القاعدة فعلا رائعة و تستحق التطبيق وحاولت تطبقها مرارا ومع الوقت سوف يكون الشخص قادرا على السيطرة على افعالة التي بالتالى تؤثر على قدرتة في اتخاذ القرارت و كذلك تفادي المشاكل اليومية و قد لمست نتائجها بنفسى 

وشكرا 

م.عبدالهادي


----------

